# USB Dongle not showing up in My Computer



## sahil1033 (Jul 4, 2013)

I bought a Micromax MMX 300C modem and installed it, everything was fine. I uninstalled it using 'Revo Uninstaller' and since then it's not showing up in 'My Computer' and I'm feeling very annoyed because it's showing in 'Device Manager' stating "This device is working properly". Help ASAP.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 4, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> I bought a Micromax MMX 300C modem and installed it, everything was fine.* I uninstalled it using 'Revo Uninstaller' *and since then it's not showing up in 'My Computer' and I'm feeling very annoyed because it's showing in 'Device Manager' stating "This device is working properly". Help ASAP.



you could have used windows uninstalled
now you will have to reinstall windows to get it to work again


----------



## sahil1033 (Jul 4, 2013)

Gollum said:


> you could have used windows uninstalled
> now you will have to reinstall windows to get it to work again


is that the only alternative?


----------



## Gollum (Jul 4, 2013)

that's one of the alternatives. I don't know of any others.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jul 4, 2013)

try in safe mode see if it shows up there?
if not uninstall it from safe mode and reinstall with drivers and restart.
i guess it should solve it.


----------



## sahil1033 (Jul 4, 2013)

it's not even showing up in safe mode too
see, it supports microSD too, so it's showing up the drive for the microSD card but not the modem itself.
Help ASAP, I'm so damn frustated.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 4, 2013)

So if you try to open the device in explorer and try to reinstall the driver, would it not work?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jul 4, 2013)

if you are on Windows 7 Update your OS and it will solve your problem 200% sure. have done it my self.
friend's 16GB drive had same issues when i plugin, it play that USB detection sound but can't find it in my computer.
Update your OS and it will surely solve it.

why i didn't said it earlier? was busy and couldn't recall. thats why i just replied to remind me that i have solved similar issue before.


----------



## sahil1033 (Jul 4, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> if you are on Windows 7 Update your OS and it will solve your problem 200% sure. have done it my self.
> friend's 16GB drive had same issues when i plugin, it play that USB detection sound but can't find it in my computer.
> Update your OS and it will surely solve it.
> 
> why i didn't said it earlier? was busy and couldn't recall. thats why i just replied to remind me that i have solved similar issue before.


update the OS, how?
I have the *ahem* version


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jul 5, 2013)

google => windows 7 daz => first link mydigitallife one.
it will allow updates.


----------



## sahil1033 (Jul 6, 2013)

Well I did what solves evry problem, I reinstalled Windows


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jul 6, 2013)

lol my method was easy to do i might didn't posted it properly.


----------



## sahil1033 (Jul 6, 2013)

never mind, problem solved


----------

